

Slysoft vs. Blu-Ray: Round 3 --- New BD+ Break - tptacek
http://wesleytech.com/slysoft-breaks-newest-blu-ray-disc-bd-protection/956/

======
tptacek
A month early! Way to go Slysoft.

But note: they've moved from 5 years of free updates to a subscription model.
It's getting more expensive for them to keep up with Blu-Ray.

Let's see when the next batch of uncrackable discs gets deployed, and how long
it takes Slysoft to break them.

